
Your Opinion on Groovy on Grails? - ido

======
felipe
I've never used Grails, but I've used JBoss Seam in a couple of projects and I
love it!

<http://labs.jboss.com/portal/jbossseam/>

~~~
ido
Thanks for your input, but that's not really the same.

------
ido
I think I am encountering some bug - it says "5 comments" in the title but
only 3 are shown.

------
ido
Anybody using it and has some tips & pointers?

